
Nokia's New Homescreen Replacement App for Android - pyrmont
https://zlauncher.com/
======
jacalata
So, where's the proof that this is from Nokia? I can't find a reference to
this on a pre-existing Nokia property, the entire thing is on zlauncher.com
except where they link to generic Nokia privacy policies and in one spot say
to email press@nokia.com - so nothing that indicates they actually have access
to Nokia.com. They've created a brand new twitter account that doesn't appear
to have been acknowledged by any existing accounts. It seems weird to me. I
don't really believe that its not Nokia, but it is enough uncertainty that I'm
not going to install it.

~~~
batuhanicoz
That is weird.

Also:

\- They don't list Nokia X in the supported (tested) devices section[0].

\- SSL certificate doesn't belong to Nokia

\- Whois records are hidden trough proxy, doesn't sound like something a
company like Nokia would do

\- They belong to Microsoft now, I don't think Microsoft would allow them to
launch this, if this the Mobile Devices section of Nokia.

\- Domain was bought from GoDaddy. Nokia, like most of the big companies, uses
MarkMonitor.

[0]
[http://feedback.zlauncher.com/knowledgebase/articles/374249-...](http://feedback.zlauncher.com/knowledgebase/articles/374249-supported-
devices)

EDIT: This seems to be a project by John Kneeland.
[https://twitter.com/SirKneeland](https://twitter.com/SirKneeland)
[http://kneeland.me/about/](http://kneeland.me/about/)

I found his e-mail in the Google+ login app.

EDIT2: They claim to be the real Nokia, the part outside of Microsoft.
[https://twitter.com/SirKneeland/status/479686206318342144](https://twitter.com/SirKneeland/status/479686206318342144)

~~~
sirkneeland
Hi, John Kneeland here. I am a Nokia employee (Googling me enough should prove
that) and PM on the Z Launcher team.

We are indeed the real Nokia, the part outside of Microsoft. :)

~~~
batuhanicoz
I was going to remove that "claim" part but it was too late.

I don't use Android but this looks like a really good project. It's also good
to know that Nokia we knew and loved is still creating consumer software.

------
rtpg
One of my favorite things about android is some of the high-quality UI
modifications that are out there. I've been using Cover for a while and
couldn't go back to the default lock screen, it's just too useful.

Also been playing around with Aviate, but to more mixed results.

Between things like that and Facebook chat heads, I feel like Android is the
place to be for high-productivity smartphone users.

~~~
someperson
Cover looks very nice, but I won't install it as I don't have a high degree of
trust of the app with my data

------
plainOldText
I was close to install it, then I read their ZLauncher Privacy Policy and I
discovered they read your text messages and call logs, and I abandoned it. I
guess, trust really affects our perception of a system, and our willingness to
share personal information with it. Unfortunately, if there is no trust, the
relationship/interaction man-machine will never achieve its full potential.

~~~
gambiting
....literally, what? It's like complaining that the contacts app has
permissions to read your contacts. It's a launcher man, of course it needs to
read your call logs and messages, what's so upsetting about this?

~~~
drdaeman
They not only _access_ that information (locally, on-device), but _may send_
it:

> When you use the Service, this information may be sent to Nokia for the
> purpose of improving the Service. You can choose the level at which you
> participate in the development of Nokia’s products and services. You may
> disable the collection of information by changing the settings of the
> Service.

[https://www.zlauncher.com/privsupp.html](https://www.zlauncher.com/privsupp.html)

I see there's an option user can disable this behavior, but who knows whenever
it'll transfer this data right on startup before you have the chance to opt
out?

------
darklajid
Needs a G+ login, so it's inaccessible (and as others wrote: Probably wouldn't
work on a rooted phone anyway).

~~~
kiiski
I'm not very well versed with Android related things, but isn't a Google
account required for Android anyway? If so, using it to sign in to an Android
app seems like a reasonable choice.

~~~
ZoFreX
> isn't a Google account required for Android anyway?

Not strictly speaking, no. You do need to sign in to a Google account to
access the Play Store, which is synonymous with Android for most people, but
it doesn't need to be a Google+ account.

Even given that though, the vast majority of Android apps don't require you to
sign in with a Google account (or a Google+ account) and thus don't have
access to the data associated with it. For a lock screen app to even require
signing in is pretty strange.

------
AceJohnny2
You have to download and install the APK manually. With the ease of publishing
something to Google Play, why haven't they done so? Is it just to limit
initial deployment to people who know how to do this?

Also "Sorry, we are not currently supporting rooted devices". I wonder why.

~~~
zurn
Google Play is accessible only if you hook your Android device to a Google
account AND you Andorid device vendor has put up the $$ to use the proprietary
Google apps like Play.

The real question is why so many apps are distributed only through Play,
excluding privacy-conscious users and open source Android devices.

~~~
icebraining
Nobody said they shouldn't have provided an APK.

------
AndrewDucker
I tried it. It's nice in some ways, but horribly limited.

It defaults to 4 icons at the bottom for the dialer, two of which weren't my
defaults (for browser and SMS app). By default I run with 6 icons at the
bottom, and another six or so that I go to all the time.

It doesn't allow widgets (I have one set up to allow me to toggle wifi and one
for a torch).

I can see some people loving the simplicity, but for me it's just not going to
work.

~~~
gagege
I'm betting they'll add the option to change the defaults at the bottom. Most
launchers allow that now, so hopefully they'll follow.

------
datn
Sadly, the launcher tells us it doesn't support rooted devices. Given that
this is a limited release to presumably early adopters, I find this not only
annoying but counter-intuituve. _sigh_

~~~
rcthompson
Does it actually refuse to launch if your device has root?

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Yes. RootCloak works though.

~~~
rcthompson
Well, that answers my next question: is there a tool that prevents apps from
detecting root?

------
tuxone
First thing that came to my mind: great! A new launcher from Nokia!

Downloaded, installed (these permissions are fine for a launcher app) and
tried for 5 minutes. Concept is cool but it's really hard to figure out what
are the improvements.

I can do the same (searching apps) just typing in to the google search bar,
which is more effective than gestures..

------
michaelkoz
direct download of the APK is here

[http://apps.goodereader.com/android-apps/personalization-
and...](http://apps.goodereader.com/android-apps/personalization-and-
tools/?did=32417)

------
unhammer
"Call
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_Palmer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_Palmer)
" :)

------
desarun
Hmm not sure about the permission for dialling out...

~~~
gnur
This is standard practice for launchers, it allows you to add widgets with
direct call buttons for contacts.

------
rlly
Does anyone have the md5sum for the apk?

~~~
tuxone
MD5 (zLauncher.apk) = ed8a71a362fe08f614aa79ffb2d77014

~~~
rlly
Thanks, I found one on a dodgy link which didn't have this md5 but have now
persuaded it to download from zlauncher's site. It's freaking awesome. :D

~~~
sirkneeland
Thanks, we are glad you like it. Please give feedback at
feedback.zlauncher.com so we know where to prioritize our next additions!

